# over filled oil, no start...how fix?



## paulmars (Dec 5, 2008)

B&S lawnmover. Oil over filled, then mover would not start. Drained oil, removed sp plug and turned over engine. Cylinder pushed out oil. Dried plug and replaced. Still no start. What do I do next? tks, pa


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Please give your engine model and type so we can give you more detail on how to fix your problem. Generally when you run and engine with oil over filled, oil goes back through the breather, into the air filter, through the carburetor, and into the cylinder.

Start off by replacing the spark plug, because its probably fouled, also replace the air filter because its probably clogged with oil. Clean the air filter box the best you can, and if you have some carburetor cleaner or starter fluid, spray some down into the carb before your attempt to start. That will dilute any remaining oil clogging up the system. Your mower should start but will blow smoke from anywhere from 5-15 minutes as the rest of the oil burns off. 

Once the smoke stops, take the new plug out and clean it, then you should be all set.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

a P.S. to justin's post: Point muffler toward wooded area where mosquitos are known to be - should kill them right off!


----------



## paulmars (Dec 5, 2008)

*.*

First I gotta say i copied the engine #, then forgot to bring it with me. Priming the carb let it start and run for 5 seconds. Trying to start w/o prime it wont start. I primed and started it about 7 times and each time it ran for about 5 second. Many times between those, I tried to start w/o prime and nothing. Gas tank is full. Seams like its getting no gas. Ideas? tks, pa


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

did you drain the overfill oil out ? if yes then here is what you need to do to get this corrected ?


i need to know is this a 4 hp or lesser or is it 5 or higher hp 

is the carburetor mounted on the fuel tank itself ? or seperate ? 

by the way it sounds it sounds like a 4 hp correct me if im wrong i will let you know what you need to do tommorrow evening 

thanks 
calvin


----------



## paulmars (Dec 5, 2008)

*.*

does not list HP on the engine or cover. B&S # 09s502-3707-b1. Someone said oil is now diluted with gas and needs to be replaced. Does it and is 5w/30 ok to use?


----------



## paulmars (Dec 5, 2008)

*.*

yes I removed excess oil, but maybe I need to change it all. carb mounted to fuel tank.


----------



## paulmars (Dec 5, 2008)

yes I removed excess oil, but maybe I need to change it all. carb mounted to fuel tank.


----------



## paulmars (Dec 5, 2008)

stupid thing I posted that last comment, went out back and tried something else and 15 minutes later I am back here to post another comment and I see that it never took my last comment of 15 minutes ago. so I posted it again and now its there twice. stupid computer/internet whatever. maybe its me.

I just tried it again and it stalled again after 5 seconds. Someone suggested putting my hand over the carb during the 5 seconds to create vacuum to clear out the fuel jet and that worked! Except now it runs but the speed keeps varying fast and show. rapidly alternating fast-slow-fast-slow. That thing that comes out from the pulley wheel and it attached to a spring and to the throttle plate keeps moving back and forth opening and closing the throttle plate. If I hold it still then engine runs smooth and constant speed. HELP.


----------



## paulmars (Dec 5, 2008)

*.*

stupid thing I posted that last comment, went out back and tried something else and 15 minutes later I am back here to post another comment and I see that it never took my last comment of 15 minutes ago. so I posted it again and now its there twice. stupid computer/internet whatever. maybe its me.

I just tried it again and it stalled again after 5 seconds. Someone suggested putting my hand over the carb during the 5 seconds to create vacuum to clear out the fuel jet and that worked! Except now it runs but the speed keeps varying fast and show. rapidly alternating fast-slow-fast-slow. That thing that comes out from the pulley wheel and it attached to a spring and to the throttle plate keeps moving back and forth opening and closing the throttle plate. If I hold it still then engine runs smooth and constant speed. HELP.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

if it has the carb mounted to the gas tank, chances are good the diaphram needs to be replaced


----------

